# From Beach Closures, Pay For Ferry, Permit Beach System, No Bonner Bridge, Draconian



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fishing regulations, I guess this is just more conspiracy , huh..... We as a Barrier Island are one of just 3 contributing counties in the entire state of NC.. Our tourism dollars fund the entire state..Here is the latest..Plan, Our Govt is Broken... And Clueless..

http://hamptonroads.com/2011/03/coast-guard-considers-shutting-down-oregon-inlet

JAM


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They're probably scared of getting sued. Something happened on a much smaller scale at Rudee Inlet years ago. The inlet got shallower and shallower until a guy got his yacht stuck. He sued the crap out of the city and won.

If daily dredging can't keep the inlet open and it's become unnavigable, they're in a really tough spot. Close it and everyone is pissed. Leave it open until boats start getting stuck and blocking the channel and people will be REALLY pissed.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> They're probably scared of getting sued. Something happened on a much smaller scale at Rudee Inlet years ago. The inlet got shallower and shallower until a guy got his yacht stuck. He sued the crap out of the city and won.
> 
> If daily dredging can't keep the inlet open and it's become unnavigable, they're in a really tough spot. Close it and everyone is pissed. Leave it open until boats start getting stuck and blocking the channel and people will be REALLY pissed.


 Dam if ya do,dam if ya don't... Hopefully they can achieve the amount of funds needed by permits,rampfees and other local charges,cause OI is without doubt the most famous(if not one of the most) and necessary inlet for sports fishing on the east coast..


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, Dare county is in the top 3 or 4 counties for generating revenue for the state of NC and we are getting treated like the redheaded step child. No freaking new bridge, closed beaches, an inlet on the verge of being closed, and tolls being discussed for the ferry. Sounds like the county need to put the state tax funds in an escrow account and use it as leverage to get some sh!t done. $40,000,000.00 in missing tax revenue might get somebody off their azz and on the ball.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> Yep, Dare county is in the top 3 or 4 counties for generating revenue for the state of NC and we are getting treated like the redheaded step child. No freaking new bridge, closed beaches, an inlet on the verge of being closed, and tolls being discussed for the ferry. Sounds like the county need to put the state tax funds in an escrow account and use it as leverage to get some sh!t done. $40,000,000.00 in missing tax revenue might get somebody off their azz and on the ball.


 As I see it the Raliegh area isn't one of those contributing 3 or 4 counties,we are and what you just said about an escrow would get some chit to rollin downhill in a hurry...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Amen Fellas*

Nm


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Just a thought and theory...*

There have been moves toward having another jetty on n side of OI,don't fully understand the dynamics of jettys on beach errosion,although it hasn't got a very good trackrecord so far.. As we all remember with Izzy (you know hurricane),they (over objections from audubon,selc,and dow) made a pipeline connecting the dredging of Hatteras Inlet into the new 35' deep inlet that had appeared between Hatteras Village and Frisco.. Just pondering here mind ya,but wonder what the affect would be if a pipeline was there to transfer dredged sand to Pea Island?? With sand migrating that way,wonder what affect it would have on n beaches,like Rodanthe,s turns,ect??? Like was said,just pondering on it..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The hardened structures are a hot issue down this way right now. THere is a condo complex that has been ordered by the state to remove sand bags in front of their buildings three years ago and they have yet to do it. THey have actually counter sued. One of the issues is that the beach towns pump sand on the beach here for renourishment except in front of their buildings becuase there is natual coquina rock in front of them that the wack jobs dont want covered. (The rocks are covered right off the beach).

BUt towns now are talking "groins" again. I say do it!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> There have been moves toward having another jetty on n side of OI,don't fully understand the dynamics of jettys on beach errosion,although it hasn't got a very good trackrecord so far.. As we all remember with Izzy (you know hurricane),they (over objections from audubon,selc,and dow) made a pipeline connecting the dredging of Hatteras Inlet into the new 35' deep inlet that had appeared between Hatteras Village and Frisco.. Just pondering here mind ya,but wonder what the affect would be if a pipeline was there to transfer dredged sand to Pea Island?? With sand migrating that way,wonder what affect it would have on n beaches,like Rodanthe,s turns,ect??? Like was said,just pondering on it..


Well if it's anything like up here, all the sand they put in front of the houses in Sandbridge just ends up south in the refuge after storms.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Well if it's anything like up here, all the sand they put in front of the houses in Sandbridge just ends up south in the refuge after storms.


 So,in theory maybe this sand being pumped directly to Pea Island will migrate s and help out the s turns,and maybe even help rt 12 stay grounded on Pea Island??


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> So,in theory maybe this sand being pumped directly to Pea Island will migrate s and help out the s turns,and maybe even help rt 12 stay grounded on Pea Island??


i dunno kenny ..didn't they pump a chitload of sand onto pea island from dredging a few (?) years ago ??
i remember walking over and see the big pipes there ..


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

It would take way more sand then what could be removed from OI safely to make any difference at the s turns, the bridge would stand no longer. Think it was about three years ago now that they dredged OI and pumped the spoils about a mile or so south onto PI, think it was just short of MP 29 or 30 dont remember anymore but it was a long way from the inlet. The cheapest way would be to pump it from the sound and create a new ferry channel so when the bridge falls into the ocean they will be ready...In theory of course.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> So,in theory maybe this sand being pumped directly to Pea Island will migrate s and help out the s turns,and maybe even help rt 12 stay grounded on Pea Island??


 Yeah in theory, but typically up here it only goes so far in the refuge. Wipes out holes, but further down, 5 miles or so not affected. So I don't know if the sand would make it all the way to the S curves or not.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am thinking they have the plan to let OI sand in so they dont need a bridge and can pave a road across what use to be water


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Not just one year,Fred,for as long as they need to dredge.. Maybe stupid theory,and it is a ways down to the s turns,although since the jetty was put on s side,errosion all the way up to s turns went ballistic... Not sure if the jetty has a relation to it or not,but timing on the errosion works.. 

Jay,the sand from Hatteras Inlet filled a 35' hole through the island and going out into the sound, 5 or more miles away,now it is pretty much a sandbar where Izzy Inlet used to be... 

I'm no doubt wrong scientificly,but can't be any worse than the theory a jetty on the n side of OI is gonna solve it either... 

OBTW,you see I don't edit Derf,cause everyone already knows I ken't spel word a chit....


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Jay,the sand from Hatteras Inlet filled a 35' hole through the island and going out into the sound, 5 or more miles away,now it is pretty much a sandbar where Izzy Inlet used to be...
> 
> Kenny wasnt trying to say it couldnt be done just if you take that much sand out of OI it would most likely undermind the footings and bridge fall down.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

A man gets $1.1 million from Virginia Beach for running his yacht aground at Rudee?

Think about this.

The main, established channel under the Bonner Bridge has about 2 feet of depth at high tide. So no one uses it. 

Instead, captains are steering their boats in and out of the inlet using a second, non-established channel that's south of the main channel. The second channel isn't much deeper, about 9 feet at high tide. Don't forget how strong the current runs at OI, even on a good day. 

Here's the kicker. This second channel doesn't have fenders protecting the bridge. 

Keep in mind the Herbert C. Bonner Bridge was built in 1963 with a life expectancy of 30 years. 

So we have large vessels navigating under a bridge that's 18 years out of date and not protected.

What do ya'll think the settlement will be if another boat hits the bridge ... and this time Herbert C. Bonner falls into the sea?


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Jeff you kind of touched on what I think is the problem at OI, since the construction of the bridge the north side of the inlet has moved south a great deal from old pics that I have looked at. Along with shoaling on the south side along the jetty this has reduced the size of the inlet and restricted the flow of water creating stronger currents and migrating sand through the inlet. Just about every navigable waterway in the world has to be dredged at some point but in the case at OI it would appear that the environmental need out way the need of the people so some say. I think it’s more than that but the www is better used for important information not my opinions on the worlds problems. jmo


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like the Virginian-Pilot has picked up on what I was talking about in the post above:

http://hamptonroads.com/2011/03/more-vessels-using-risky-alternative-oregon-inlet


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Is building a bridge on moving sand any different than building a house on moving sand, how many cottages has Mother Ocean claimed ?? There is no "bedrock" at the bottom or sides to that inlet and the entire system of islands is in a constant state of change due to the forces of nature, Izzie proved that (again). 

The real question should be is it ecconomically feasable to maintain it in todays financial world and if so who's going to pay ?? Looking at cheaper options may be the only choice i.e. better (free) ferry service, moving the fishing fleet south to H.I., a new bridge further north to Duck and drive accross the filled in inlet to Hatteras with better/wider roads to get there?? I know none of these ideas are either painless or popular but it's something to consider.

I'm not saying I don't love it the way it is (minus the beach closures of course) but now even Mother Nature is trying to make us think "outside the box" and maybe it time to do just that rather than aguing over who is going to pay for status quo.

Oh yeah please keep it open for at least until after Friday because I'm supposed to go hunting YF and BF out of Wanchese.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jay b said:


> Is building a bridge on moving sand any different than building a house on moving sand, how many cottages has Mother Ocean claimed ?? There is no "bedrock" at the bottom or sides to that inlet and the entire system of islands is in a constant state of change due to the forces of nature, Izzie proved that (again).
> 
> The real question should be is it ecconomically feasable to maintain it in todays financial world and if so who's going to pay ?? Looking at cheaper options may be the only choice i.e. better (free) ferry service, moving the fishing fleet south to H.I., a new bridge further north to Duck and drive accross the filled in inlet to Hatteras with better/wider roads to get there?? I know none of these ideas are either painless or popular but it's something to consider.
> 
> ...


 Closing OI would be an economic disaster.. Closing the bridge and making it a "ferry ride" sounds like what dow and selc want... The bridge remained stable for,what,50years now?? When they build a new one,it should stay around for a while without a ferry thankya.. Back to OI.. Closing that inlet would put down a high $ fishing industry,loose plenty of revenue for the state in taxes,and would be as bad as what dow,audubon,and selc have done to our beaches... Closing it is not an opition in my book anyway...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Kenny I agree completely about not closing the inlet and was just "thinking outloud". Something drastic needs to be done and soon!! We went out of it this weekend on a 37'er and I don't know how the Trawlers do it. The point on the north side of the inlet extends farther south than the fender to the channel on the south side. You've got to bypass the "channel" where the fenders are and shoot out a couple piles down to the south and once out you've got to hug the bridge on the east side for a few more piles south before you can turn east.

If or when the new bridge is built the channel will definately need to be made further south of the old one with some sort of jetty or whatever on the north side to keep it from steady moving south like it is. I'm not sure a bridge further inland wouldn't be cheaper so it doesn't affect the inlet as much and then you could just let it move like it wants to and dredge wherever it decides it wants to go and save the money for a jetty.

Oh yeah the BF fishing was wild crazy with a fish on 10 minutes after putting in baits and non-stop all day long !! I don't think I've ever done anything so intense as catching 300 lb. BF on stand up gear and not sure I'd try anything bigger, nothing like a 45 min. rassl'n match with a 6' tuner


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jay b said:


> Kenny I agree completely about not closing the inlet and was just "thinking outloud". Something drastic needs to be done and soon!! We went out of it this weekend on a 37'er and I don't know how the Trawlers do it. The point on the north side of the inlet extends farther south than the fender to the channel on the south side. You've got to bypass the "channel" where the fenders are and shoot out a couple piles down to the south and once out you've got to hug the bridge on the east side for a few more piles south before you can turn east.
> 
> If or when the new bridge is built the channel will definately need to be made further south of the old one with some sort of jetty or whatever on the north side to keep it from steady moving south like it is. I'm not sure a bridge further inland wouldn't be cheaper so it doesn't affect the inlet as much and then you could just let it move like it wants to and dredge wherever it decides it wants to go and save the money for a jetty.
> 
> Oh yeah the BF fishing was wild crazy with a fish on 10 minutes after putting in baits and non-stop all day long !! I don't think I've ever done anything so intense as catching 300 lb. BF on stand up gear and not sure I'd try anything bigger, nothing like a 45 min. rassl'n match with a 6' tuner


I'm withya,complicated issue all the way around.. Seems with all the scientist we have noone can consistantly predict what mother nature is going to do when it comes to errosion.. Nice job on the bf...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That's funny Kenny, cause around 50 years ago, the ole timers said a bridge wouldn't stay put across OI. 50 years of drivong beats he;;outta 50 years of ferries. So, I reckon there was some common sense back then, just no scientific factts. Yea, right.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wdbrand said:


> That's funny Kenny, cause around 50 years ago, the ole timers said a bridge wouldn't stay put across OI. 50 years of drivong beats he;;outta 50 years of ferries. So, I reckon there was some common sense back then, just no scientific factts. Yea, right.


 Yeap,I'm withya,WD will go with common sense against science in most cases...


----------

